# Teething puppy- bone question



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Little (well not so little) Jethro is teething something FIERCE. His little jaw was swollen today and it was tough for him to handle even chicken quarters. Yesterday he completely ripped off all the meat and ran around trying to figure out how to eat the bones. 

My question is right now I am limited on "soft" bones meaning the only ones I have are duck necks. Yeah they would be perfect but he began swallowing them hole at 12 weeks and with what I am going through now I cannot handle "swallowing" foods whole. I *might* be able to make it to Erie tomorrow to stock up on some stuff. I do not expect this to be long and drawn out but possibly a few days to a week here and there. Would turkey necks and chicken backs be "soft" enough that he would be able to handle with a sore mouth? I do not have access to ground bones. The last several times I have been up there the turkey necks have ALL been from Tom's so they are HUGE (almost a pound each). 

Would it be ok to just use just MM and an egg (shell will help things not get too loose) for a couple of days? A week?? I am thinking a week might be too much but 2-3 days should not be an issue. But I am not sure when his teeth will resolve themselves.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Not quite the same question but: 
natalie559 posted this when someone asked about feeding cooked chicken
Here’s the thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1104460


> Quote: Monica Segal has written a booklet for exactly what you are asking about, http://www.monicasegal.com/catalog/product.php?cPath=25_26&products_id=88
> 
> and in it she suggests replacing no more than 30% of the diets calories with fresh foods or you run the risk of unbalancing it. If you choose to supplement with just meat, which is high in phosphorus, she recommends adding calcium to ensure the important ratio of Ca remains in check. 250mg calcium per 3.5 oz boneless meat


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Apparently his teeth are not hurting AS bad now as they were earlier today. He seems to be enjoying leg and neck of Tika. She isn't enjoying it so much but he certainly is.....


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqApparently his teeth are not hurting AS bad now as they were earlier today. He seems to be enjoying leg and neck of Tika. She isn't enjoying it so much but he certainly is.....


Tika's fur the padding he needed?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you can get backs they should be soft enough for him.

A couple days of just muscle meat won't hurt him (but it may make for looser stools).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Forgot to add - there's a bunch of Bravo retailers in PA - not sure how far they are from you:

http://www.bravorawdiet.com/bravoretailers.html


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

None of the ones in PA are close, typical.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

But there IS one in NY that is fairly close.......


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

If you want to risk your fingers, you could hold the turkey necks while he crunches them.


----------

